# MCC BETA: Plymouth, MI (April 4th, 2015)



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 9, 2015)

The Michigan Cubing Club is proud to announce MCC Beta 2015!

This competition will take place in Plymouth, Michigan (20 minutes west of Ann Arbor) at the Plymouth Historical Museum on April 4th 2015. 

This competition will have a limit of 60 competitors, so be sure to register early. Likewise, if you register and find you cannot attend, delete your registration or let us know so others can register.

Main Events:
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
6x6 Speedsolve
3x3 One Handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Rubik's Clock
Skewb

More info at the official MCC BETA website

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Aussie (Mar 9, 2015)

Yay! 6x6! Another competition to beg my parents about going.
That soft cut off is really difficult though. I think I can do 4:15, but it's pretty strict.
Hopefully I will see you guys there, but I'm already going to 2 other competitions in the next 3 months.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 9, 2015)

Just saw the date and it's a week after my next competition, Lawrence Spring 2015 so I won't be able to attend. :\


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 9, 2015)

No! Only 35 mins away, but I'm gonna be ~7,000 miles away at the time of it.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Mar 9, 2015)

Why does it have to be on the same day as FMC MN 2015 D:


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 10, 2015)

I see no reason why i wont be able to go cool


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 11, 2015)

i can't go because i live in arizona but you should do 2x2. just a suggestion


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 11, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Why does it have to be on the same day as FMC MN 2015 D:



Those losers are just trying to copy us and take our superior competitors.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 11, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> i can't go because i live in arizona but you should do 2x2. just a suggestion



2009 called. They want their meme back!


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 11, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> i can't go because i live in arizona but you should do 2x2. just a suggestion



Only when I can't go.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 11, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 2009 called. They want their meme back!








but actually, i think i remember people saying this when i first got on these forums... of course at that time i did not understand the joke...


----------



## Memphis3000 (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Those losers are just trying to copy us and take our superior competitors.



I totally agree!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 13, 2015)

cubeninjaIV said:


> This competition will take place in Plymouth, Michigan (20 minutes west of Ann Arbor) at the Plymouth Historical Museum on April 4th 2015.



How is the venue west of Ann Arbor?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 13, 2015)

If I didn't work on Saturdays and have tax season coming up I would be there. Hopefully in the future!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 18, 2015)

Walking distance. Looks like I gotta come.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 20, 2015)

Registration is now half full. 
It seems unlikely that we will fill up, but better safe than sorry! 
Registration closes at midnight on April 1st.
And yes, Plymouth is East of Ann Arbor


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol I read this as master chief collection and got really confused ahah.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 30, 2015)

Reminder that registration closes on wednesday at midnight, be sure to register if you plan on going. 

Also cubes4speed.com has kindly offered to sponsor prizes for the winner of each event.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 30, 2015)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Reminder that registration closes on wednesday at midnight, be sure to register if you plan on going.
> 
> Also cubes4speed.com has kindly offered to sponsor prizes for the winner of each event.



Full prize information has also been placed on the home page -- note that if you win a non-official award (e.g. best first timer), you must be present at the awards ceremony to receive it!


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm coming. So if you wanted to have some pyraminx, now you have an excuse.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 31, 2015)

That's a pretty convincing argument.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, so as it turns out nevermind I'm not coming. So, sorry you no longer have an excuse to have pyraminx.


----------

